# newbie moving to marbella needs help!!



## raznclaire (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, i'm ryan and have just today been offered a job in marbella which I now start on the 3rd of october. I need as much advice as possible on schools for my 4 year old son, getting a car for my partner, bringing my dog and most importantly, a long term rental in the eliviria area which was recommended by work. 
I'm willing to spend about €700 a month on accomodation and a 2 bedroom apartment would do nicely. Also advice on getting an unfurnished and shipping furniture over ( is it worth it??)

ANY ADVICE WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED AND THE QUICKER THE BETTER AS I NOW ONLY HAVE 5 WEEKS TO GO!!!

Cheers in advance 
Ryan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

raznclaire said:


> Hi, i'm ryan and have just today been offered a job in marbella which I now start on the 3rd of october. I need as much advice as possible on schools for my 4 year old son, getting a car for my partner, bringing my dog and most importantly, a long term rental in the eliviria area which was recommended by work.
> I'm willing to spend about €700 a month on accomodation and a 2 bedroom apartment would do nicely. Also advice on getting an unfurnished and shipping furniture over ( is it worth it??)
> 
> ANY ADVICE WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED AND THE QUICKER THE BETTER AS I NOW ONLY HAVE 5 WEEKS TO GO!!!
> ...


Hi Ryan, I'm gonna be lazy (well not really, but rushing around today) and suggest you look at this posters posts Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: brocher Her daughter has recently moved to Marbella and she has been prolifically posting questions re the move and now knows lots !!!

Meanwhile, dont panic, its fairly straight forward, renting shouldnt be a problem, most places are furnished and I'm sure Brocher and some others will be along to offer you any advise you need

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Nooo, I've just lost my whole post. How can it log you out when you're in the middle of typing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Nooo, I've just lost my whole post. How can it log you out when you're in the middle of typing!


was it very very long??

if it's too long the software won't allow it ........................


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Going to do reply in several bits this time!

First, well done on job! 5 weeks isn't long - do you all plan on coming over then, or just you so you both have time to sort things out at each end? Or can you pop over for a quick look to get your bearings?

Make sure your passports and EHIC medical cards are in order.

Think about how to access money. Info in my old posts about opening a bank account. Consider a prepaid travel card for extra easy access to funds for rent/ deposit, etc.

Click link Jo gave you, then Statistics, then look at posts, many are no interest to you right now so just skip them. Suggest you start with oldest first for more practical info.

Look for thread on "Central Marbella"to help you decide if it is better for you to stay in somewhere like Elvira or better in central Marbella initially with easier access to facilities.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If you need somewhere to stay for the first couple of weeks - try Aparthotel Puerto Azul -big, clean apartment rooms - little kitchen area, etc. We booked through Travel Republic for our first visit at only £34/ room per night. Next door are Skol Apts (google)- short and long term rental. You could probably get something there for a couple of weeks, too, until you get somewhere permanent.

Rental websites - renting flats in marbella, málaga — idealista.com

Pisos en alquiler en Costa Oeste - Fotocasa.es


There are more in a link at the top of the page somewhere or google - kyero, think spain, etc.

You can try emailing about anything you are interested in but we didn't find this very successful. Buy a Spanish SIm as soon as you arrive from an internet cafe (they are everywhere) as soon a you arrive - make sure your phone is unlocked before you go. You can organise a mobile contract later, but this will get you going for the first few days. Phone the number (from rental websites) of any you are interested in, much more successful - but each viewing will take several calls to arrange. I didn't find visiting any of the many estate agent offices very successful either. The Spanish seem to like phoning!

Use Spanishdict or google translate to help look at the websites until you suss them out. Alquiler - to rent, Buscar - search.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Most rentals in Spain seem to be OK with pets.

I don't know about the procedures for taking your dog abroad but others may help, or I'm sure there is info on this website if you do a Search.

Most rentals seem to be furnished, so that would be easier if you can make arrangements for your stuff at this end. Google - lots of vans/ removal companies do regular trips, full/part loads but you'd have to book really soon to get your stuff there in time. Most offer storage at both ends if necessary.

Not so practical with a child in tow, but if you fly BA each passenger can take up to 10 extra cases at approx £30/ case. Maybe you could do this to get essentials over quickly with you, with the rest to folow by van.

We used extra, extra jumbo laundrette bags, about £2 each - doubled up and lots of luggage straps - for clothes, etc. Very successful for just one trip - cheap and you aren't left with lots of cases! Buy lots of vacuum bags, too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Most rentals in Spain seem to be OK with pets.
> 
> I don't know about the procedures for taking your dog abroad but others may help, or I'm sure there is info on this website if you do a Search.
> 
> ...


yes, for current rules about bringing pets, check Travelling with pets « Defra

and what kind of dog is it?

there's a list of 'dangerous' dogs which have to have a special licence


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You'll need to register for NI and social securty no as soon as possible - link at top of page - but don't panic, we had no problem renting with just passport and copy of employment contract. take lots of photo copies of these.

We also opened a non-residents bank account, very easily, with just these documents plus copy of UK bank statement showing address. You can change it to a residents account later when you have your NI no and get paid, to avoid/ limit bank charges.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Top tip: start copying useful info from this and other websites to Word documents, so you can find it again later as you need it! We did this with lots of stuff like phone/ internet info, getting English TV, etc. Not first priority but very useful.

Schools - maybe not essential straight away if your son is only four? there is a thread all about schools at the top. Many people recommend putting young ones into Spanish school - they seem to do well and pick up the lingo really quickly - then they can teach you! If you prefer and can afford it, there are several private International schools in the area such as Aloha ans Swan. I've heard mixed reports on these but have no personal experience. I'va heard better things about the British School of Marbella, small and just for age 2-7yrs but again have no personal experience.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Top tip: start copying useful info from this and other websites to Word documents, so you can find it again later as you need it! We did this with lots of stuff like phone/ internet info, getting English TV, etc. Not first priority but very useful.
> 
> Schools - maybe not essential straight away if your son is only four? there is a thread all about schools at the top. Many people recommend putting young ones into Spanish school - they seem to do well and pick up the lingo really quickly - then they can teach you! If you prefer and can afford it, there are several private International schools in the area such as Aloha ans Swan. I've heard mixed reports on these but have no personal experience. I'va heard better things about the British School of Marbella, small and just for age 2-7yrs but again have no personal experience.


if he's 4 he can start school immediately - & I'd certainly recommend giving Spanish state school a whirl - he'd be the perfect age IMO & will be speaking Spanish like a native in no time at all

and the spanish education system is excellent


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> Top tip: start copying useful info from this and other websites to Word documents, so you can find it again later as you need it! We did this with lots of stuff like phone/ internet info, getting English TV, etc. Not first priority but very useful.
> 
> Schools - maybe not essential straight away if your son is only four? there is a thread all about schools at the top. Many people recommend putting young ones into Spanish school - they seem to do well and pick up the lingo really quickly - then they can teach you! If you prefer and can afford it, there are several private International schools in the area such as Aloha ans Swan. I've heard mixed reports on these but have no personal experience. I'va heard better things about the British School of Marbella, small and just for age 2-7yrs but again have no personal experience.


Brocher - so nice to see someone giving back the help that they've received in this forum 

However, as far as schools are concerned, in my experience Spanish children are at school at the age of three, some even start at the age of 2! They can start the year they turn three so if they were born in Sep, Oct, Nov or Dec they start when they are still 2.
I too think that Spanish state school would be ideal as your child will slip into the language and way of life much, MUCH easier than you will. Look at the education sticky which has loads of info


----------



## raznclaire (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all, Thanks for all the advice.
Firstly i will be heading out alone for the first few weeks so we can get sorted either end. Also the 'idealista' web site was a big help. Thanks alot!!
I need an apartment in or around the 'elviria' area as its close to work and i don't drive, so was wondering if anyone new good areas close by as elviria seems to be quite expensive!

Regarding my dog, thanks for the warning, as she's a staff bull terrier and is on the list!!
I've read it can be a pain to apply for this but am willing to go through the drama. But what i would like to know is, what do i do with her when she first arrives? Can i walk her with a muzzle and short lead as i've read it can take months to obtain the permit!! She's the softest dog ever and has grown up with my son so she'll be horrified at having to wear a muzzle!!!


----------



## raznclaire (Aug 24, 2011)

Also we are definately thinking a spanish school, after advice from my partners auntie who is a primary school teacher! My partner wants to visit the schools first when she's there before making a decision, but i was wondering if he would be able to join half way through the year or would we have to wait till the new school year?? 
He's already ahead of his age group and is a really clever boy so missing half a year won't be too bad but missing a full year might have a knock on effect.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

raznclaire said:


> Also we are definately thinking a spanish school, after advice from my partners auntie who is a primary school teacher! My partner wants to visit the schools first when she's there before making a decision, but i was wondering if he would be able to join half way through the year or would we have to wait till the new school year??
> He's already ahead of his age group and is a really clever boy so missing half a year won't be too bad but missing a full year might have a knock on effect.


he would be able to join half way through the year, providing there is room in the school

which school he goes to is organised pretty much like it is in the UK - with catchment areas - so if you found a school that you wanted him to goto you'd need to make sure you lived in the right area

also, as in the UK, some schools are over-subscribed, so your son might still have to go to another school


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

raznclaire said:


> Hi all, Thanks for all the advice.
> Firstly i will be heading out alone for the first few weeks so we can get sorted either end. Also the 'idealista' web site was a big help. Thanks alot!!
> I need an apartment in or around the 'elviria' area as its close to work and i don't drive, so was wondering if anyone new good areas close by as elviria seems to be quite expensive!
> 
> ...


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Raznclaire.

If your offer is from a company whose name looks like 'I will see' in Spanish. Please be careful on this one.

I am very familiar with Elviria, Las Chapas etc. However - if you need some advice on the area and the companies around here - please give me a shout / or a DM.

Best of luck ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

adelante said:


> Raznclaire.
> 
> If your offer is from a company whose name looks like 'I will see' in Spanish. Please be careful on this one.
> 
> ...


A DM?

Or a PM (personal message)?


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A DM?
> 
> Or a PM (personal message)?


Ah. It's a PM, of course...

DM (Direct Message) is a twitter-term...

Maybe barking up the wrong tree, but for Ryan's move, with a small child involved - I thought I'd ask...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

adelante said:


> Ah. It's a PM, of course...
> 
> DM (Direct Message) is a twitter-term...
> 
> Maybe barking up the wrong tree, but for Ryan's move, with a small child involved - I thought I'd ask...


Ahhh. As I'm not a twit(er) I didn't get the mix up


----------

